# Fructose Intolerance Food Advice



## caitijean (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of a recent list of foods that do not have sugar. Splenda has caused big problems for those of use suffering from Fructose intolerance. It has replace the other sugar substitutes & I do not know where to turn. Splenda is "sucralose"--too close in makeup to sugar so it causes a sever reaction. I was diagnosed when I was 15 with IBS. Just this year it was determined that I had fructose intolerance & not IBS. I had gone to tons of doctors. My life got to the point where I did not know if I would make it to the bathroom in a public place. I am convienced that fructose was the problem. My life has improve--I no longer have to run to the bathroom UNLESS I have fructose. The problem with this is that almost everything out there contains fructose. In addition, splenda (sucralose) has replaced so many of the other sugar substitutes, which is too close to fructose. As I've removed fructose from my diet, my life has improved tremendously. The setback is that now that I have removed fructose, if I have a little bit my reaction is more immediate.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

i see you are from iowa. Did you do the breath hydrogen test at the U of I Hospital. i did it there too.Same story i had torun to the bathroom all the time. i was having so much pop!Have you been to a dietitian yet?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Check this out . there are many sugar substitutes http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/DietBasics.htm


----------



## CDG1228 (Aug 12, 2003)

bonniei,I may have asked you this before but, do you use/eat table sugar?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Unfortunately, at THIS time, there is no better or effective alternative treatment than avoidance diets.If something elsee efficacious pops up (proven) I will be the first to post it here....as yet there are no good reliable alternatives than avoidance.At least you are fortunate enough to have had the causal basis of your symptoms identified so you can avoid them...vast unwashed millions long to be in your shoes...er, bathroom. [LOL]







MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi CDG I didn't check this forum as I don't usually post herre. Yes I have table sugar and have no problems with it. The theory is when a fructose molecule is with a glucose molecule as in the case of sugar, it gets transported by the glucose molecule into the body. So it is not lying around in the lumen to be fermented by the bacteria.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Hi everyone!







It's been a while







I have fructose sensitivity and I've found the only sweetener that agrees with me is aspartame (also called nutrasweet). I had a similar bad experience with splenda.I have to be careful not to eat equal too often because the maltodextrin in it can disagree with me also.The only thing to do is check all ingredient labels and shop at Whole Foods or other health food stores for truly sugar free foods like crackers. The trend right now is to put corn syrup in everything, hopefully they'll stop before the whole country becomes diabetic.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Note that Julia's sensitivity to fructose is not the same intolerance detected by the breath hydrogen tests. I think she determnined her sensitivity through an elimination diet.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Bonnie's right, but that's not the whole story. The main thing that tipped me off is, all my life I almost always got a tummyache from fruit or juice, or from those fruit flavored drinks like kool-aid. Bananas and oranges were especially bad.







I didn't even know this wasn't normal until I was grown up, and it was confusing because fruit is supposed to be so good for people, and I like it, so I kept eating it anyway, but carefully in limited quantities. When I was growing up fruits and juices were always being forced on me. When my tummy aches got much worse and my incompetent doctor refused to treat them, saying it was "psychological"





















, I was luckily able to find a better doctor who gave me the proper tests for tummy problems and didn't find any. She suggested I try avoiding dairy and that helped a lot. (lactose) After I was given a diagnosis of IBS I found this site and saw the term "fructose intolerance" for the first time.







After that I used an elimination diet to determine what sweeteners agree with me. It was discouraging because I love sweets, but I love avoiding those awful tummy aches much more! My fructose sensitivity feels like the kind of food sensitivity Mike NL works with, because my tummy and small intestines feel inflamed from a fructose reaction. It's awful.


----------



## t2billl (Mar 1, 2004)

I had been told that I either had IBS or Lactose Intolerance...........I had never heard of IBS, and the Lactose Intolerance thing was so ridiculous, (even though I'm Oriental, I was born in Brooklyn, and have been eating ice cream, cheese, and milk for 50 years with not problem) that I blew off the GI, and decided to do my own research......Finding Heather's books and forums helped quite a bit, but a number of her absolute no-no triggers don't seem to be a problem for me. Finding Susan Kleiner's work:http://www.king5.com/health/stories/NW_051303HEKfructose.15ee12ba.htmland http://www.mh-18.com/cda/article/0,6916,s1...2-2-2-2,00.html,[/URL] made quite a bit of sense to me.........But the biggest help so far, has been finding Nancy Kraft's group at Univ. of Iowa.......Hope you folks can find some relief from these resources too.......


----------



## t2billl (Mar 1, 2004)

I had been told that I either had IBS or Lactose Intolerance...........I had never heard of IBS, and the Lactose Intolerance thing was so ridiculous, (even though I'm Oriental, I was born in Brooklyn, and have been eating ice cream, cheese, and milk for 50 years with not problem) that I blew off the GI, and decided to do my own research......Finding Heather's books and forums helped quite a bit, but a number of her absolute no-no triggers don't seem to be a problem for me. Finding Susan Kleiner's work:http://www.king5.com/health/stories/NW_051303HEKfructose.15ee12ba.htmland http://www.mh-18.com/cda/article/0,6916,s1...2-2-2-2,00.html,[/URL] made quite a bit of sense to me.........But the biggest help so far, has been finding Nancy Kraft's group at Univ. of Iowa.......Hope you folks can find some relief from these resources too.......


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Glad you found help from Nancy Kraft's site. I quoted her site. I too found it very helpful/


----------



## t2billl (Mar 1, 2004)

Yep.........them Iowegians are the greatest !!!Anyone else know any more about Susan Kleiner ??Apparently used to teach nutrition at Univ. of Washington, but no longer.......The tone of her talk is that the whole HFCS thing is so insidious that we should have Archer Daniels Midland investigated and ask tha Dwayne Andreas be stoned to death with corn cobs.......or make him de-tassel for the rest of eternity........


----------

